# Badly Kept Secrets



## Barliman Butterbur (Jun 9, 2007)

It was long suspected, but now we have the truth! Gollum and James Carville were identical twins separated at birth!


----------



## Hobbit-GalRosie (Aug 20, 2007)

That is one of the funniest things I've ever seen. And meaning absolutely no offense to Mr. Carville, it's funnier because it almost seems plausible *dissolves into laughter*. I'm sorry, but there really is an uncanny resemblance, esp. in those shots.


----------



## childoferu (Aug 12, 2009)

Haha, now that belongs under funny pics


----------

